# Sweet Valley High.. Movie?!?!



## BEA2LS (Dec 28, 2009)

I heard about this last night and like screamed in excitement. To me, SVH started it all.. I love the tv series, too (tv guide even published a letter that 11 year old me wrote to defend the bad review they gave that show!)
But a movie????? i seriously am so excited!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 28, 2009)

should be interesting, I'd see it depending who they cast and what kind of storyline they do. I loved the books, watched the show too, I even got one of those plastic bus advertisements as my dad worked for transit.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 28, 2009)

Never saw the show but read all the books!  Would def be interested to check this out.  Curious whether or not they could turn the 80's books into a decent movie.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 28, 2009)

i think they saw the success gossip girl had and went for it. i loved the tv show but it did stray from the books a lot.. the thing is i loved that cast, they looked just like the book covers lol. i will still see it, i am still waiting for the adult svh books to come out (there is a series when they are 26 called sweet valley confidential or something that was rumored to come out but it never came out).


----------



## Stormy (Dec 28, 2009)

I am super excited about this as well!  Cody Diablo got her hands on the project and I am sure she'll do a great job with it.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 28, 2009)

i loved SVH soooo much. i still have all the books... and SVU ones now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 the tv show was quite good and i loved watching it during school holidays 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and hopefully this film will be great too!


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 28, 2009)

I loved the books! I am really intrigued by the movie, gosh I used to own like 50 of those books!


----------



## panther27 (Dec 28, 2009)

This is so exciting,I still have all my svh books!I love those


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh man, I had the Sweet Valley twins, SVH, and SVU books when I was little!  Flash from the past!  I'd totally go see the movie


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 29, 2009)

Oh wow, I loved those books as a kid. I'm looking forward to seeing what the movie is like and look forward to seeing it, though maybe not in theaters.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 29, 2009)

Are these books still even sold?  It's been quite a few years since I've wandered through a teen book section.... I know Babysitters Club books aren't really in anymore (I read all of those, too!)


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 29, 2009)

I also like Baby Sitter's Club but SVH was my favorite. I will still read it every once in awhile to pass time (that's a secret though!!)
I know a couple of years back they redid the first couple of books to make them modern.. gave them cell phones and what not.


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 29, 2009)

SVH seemed so "naughty" to me, haha, I love it!  I'm sure my mom wouldn't have let me read them when I was 11 or 12 if she knew what was in some of them (which to her would've been too naughty for that age range... old fashion woman she is)


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_SVH seemed so "naughty" to me, haha, I love it! I'm sure my mom wouldn't have let me read them when I was 11 or 12 if she knew what was in some of them (which to her would've been too naughty for that age range... old fashion woman she is)_

 
SVH was naughty at the time.. lol. that is why i am not sure why they made the show so clean cut. it would have had more success if they kept it closer to the books but i guess it was the networks that picked them up, whatever.
(i loved the first season, just like the books.. but the later ones got silly, i still have them taped on VHS though ahaha i'm such a weirdo).
I am assuming the movie will be more edgy.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 31, 2009)

hee hee! yes i remember thinking that SVH was 'naughty' i re-read some of them from time to time (i'm weird like that!) and now they make me giggle! 

the babysitters club books were awesome too! although the movie they made out of that sucked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sadly because i was hoping it'd be good!


----------



## lenchen (Jan 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_I also like Baby Sitter's Club but SVH was my favorite. *I will still read it every once in awhile to pass time (that's a secret though!!)*
I know a couple of years back they redid the first couple of books to make them modern.. gave them cell phones and what not._

 
I know I still read SVH from time to time..I can't believe I fell for that stuff as a kid!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 5, 2010)

lol, i am glad i am not the only one who reread them later on in life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



the movie may not be great, but i want to see it anyway.. i was so into svh lol, it will make me feel like a kid again.


----------



## sinergy (Jan 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hello_kitty* 

 
_SVH seemed so "naughty" to me, haha, I love it!  I'm sure my mom wouldn't have let me read them when I was 11 or 12 if she knew what was in some of them (which to her would've been too naughty for that age range... old fashion woman she is)_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_SVH was naughty at the time.. lol. that is why i am not sure why they made the show so clean cut. it would have had more success if they kept it closer to the books but i guess it was the networks that picked them up, whatever.
(i loved the first season, just like the books.. but the later ones got silly, i still have them taped on VHS though ahaha i'm such a weirdo).
I am assuming the movie will be more edgy._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_hee hee! yes i remember thinking that SVH was 'naughty' i re-read some of them from time to time (i'm weird like that!) and now they make me giggle! 

the babysitters club books were awesome too! although the movie they made out of that sucked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sadly because i was hoping it'd be good!_

 


oh man, i was going to say the same thing about the sweet valley books! i had all the SVT books, and my 'older and cooler' aunt read the SVH and SVU books, so when she handed them over to me i was like OH MY GOD I AM SOOOO GROWN reading all this 'naughty' stuff. she gave me all her Sweet Dreams books too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i still have a few of those...I was very dissapointed in the babysitters club shows/movies they made. so sad cause those were great books also! my daughter never got into those..but i found her twelve yr old butt looking at SVU books at the used book store we go to all the time


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 6, 2010)

Whew, I'm glad I'm not the only one who found them naughty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If I knew where mine were in storage I'd dig a few out... I remember really liking the one prom special edition one where someone died or something like that...


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 11, 2010)

soo many people died in their books! regina, sam, horrible tragedies! i never consider the earthquake or anything after it real svh books.. i was too old for them and never bothered.. plus i hate when loved books change up the characters and everything too much.


----------

